# Biken rund um Regensburg ?



## psychoo2 (21. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wo gibt es den Rund um Regensburg schöne Trails und Touren?
Komme aus der Gegend um Wezenbach. Hier haben wir jeden Dienstag
einen MTB Treff und jetzt würde ich gern auch mal andere/neue Strecken
fahren.

Evtl. Gleich auch mit GPS Daten.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Xexano (22. März 2012)

Servus Harald,

ich könnte Dir mal bei einer kleinen (~2 - 4 h), aber chilligen Tour einiges zeigen. Bin nicht so ein Konditionsmonster u. kenne auch noch nicht alle Schätze in Rgbg., aber dafür bräuchte man auch mehr als nur einen Tag. 

Es gibt - soweit ich weiß - auch ein MTB-Treff (vom DAV?) jeden Do. um 18.00 Uhr am Sinzinger Schlossgarten oder so. Muss du mal die Suche benutzen! Ist hier irgendwo im MTB-News-Nirwana versteckt. 

Fahre vllt. sogar heute noch, um ca. 16.00 Uhr. Schreib mir noch vorher ne PM, wenn Du mitwillst. Ansonsten wirds eher erst ab nächster Woche was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (27. März 2012)

Bestimmt schon älter, aber durchaus ein paar schöne Sachen dabei.
http://fbr.lima-city.de/tourenpdf.html


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2012)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wo gibt es den Rund um Regensburg schöne Trails und Touren?
> Komme aus der Gegend um Wezenbach. Hier haben wir jeden Dienstag
> ...


 
warst du schon bei den DAV runden am prüfeninger schlossgarten dabei. weil irgendwer hat da mal erzählt das er meistens in wenzenbach dabei is.

gps is immer schwierig da man meist nen paar mal kreuzt und probiert hat (oder sich verfahren hat) usw. deshalb hab ich keine guten tracks.

kann man von wenzenbach aus schöne runde fahrn? das gebiet is nen grauer fleck auf der karte


----------



## psychoo2 (2. April 2012)

Ich bin einmal eine fahrt mit Bianca mitgefahren. Ansonsten war ich noch nicht mit dem DAV unterwegs. In der Gegend rund um Wenzenbach kann man schon gut fahren. Aber irgendwann will man halt auch mal was anderes sehen.

Wir treffen uns meistens am Dientag gegen 18 Uhr !


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2012)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Ich bin einmal eine fahrt mit Bianca mitgefahren. Ansonsten war ich noch nicht mit dem DAV unterwegs. In der Gegend rund um Wenzenbach kann man schon gut fahren. Aber irgendwann will man halt auch mal was anderes sehen.
> 
> Wir treffen uns meistens am Dientag gegen 18 Uhr !



Wenns mal noch länger hell is schau ich vielleicht mal vorbei ...

Ansonsten bist gern mal eingeladen im Westen mitzufahrn


----------

